# TouchOsc bridge in Windows 10



## djoniba

Hello to all.

I recently bought a used Dell with loits of Ram and therefore I moved to Windows after 20 + years on Mac.
I am on Digital Performer and I am using TouchOsc to control both påarts of the Daw as well as string libraries (made my own templates).

The problem I need help wuth is using TouchOsc Bridge. I can communicate fine between the TouchSOSC editor amd my iPad, but when I open Bridge, nothing happens. As far as I can tell, there is no communication between the iPad and DP10.

Is this a common problem?


----------



## jeffreycl

I am using TouchOSC (both Android and iOS) on Win10 and Cubase. It has greatly improved efficiency in using Cubase. Everything works fine. The apps on an old iPad and Kindle Fire (even use some old iPhones once in a while). The editor works fine in Win10. Bridge seems to work fine but I use it wireless. I have not been able to use it with the iPad or Kindle while plugged in via USB. It had to be wireless. To that point, I grabbed an old, unused wireless router we had and set it up with a 2nd antenna as just an internal network for just TouchOSC communication. That way the computer doesn't have to be connected to the internet if I don't want it. So for about $25 (2 apps and a USB antenna), I can control Cubase faster than I ever dreamed possible.

Also, when I run Bridge, I do not SEE anything happen. It just runs in the background but the communication is there because I see Cubase respond to the commands. I only use it for commands since 2-way communication for knob or fader control (including positional feedback) is a bit problematic because millisecond lag causes movement to be a bit jerky due to the feedback fighting your new position. But for pages of programmed keyboard shortcuts and macros strategically arranged to do my bidding at the touch of a finger, it's great.

It also worked fine as a non-motor driven type controller for faders and knobs such as a midi controller especially if you set it up correctly for pick-up but I already had external hardware for that so I didn't bother going that route except to just try it out.

Honestly, I think I would have pulled out my hair in frustration with Cubase if I didn't find this solution. Cubase is great but interfacing with it requires a different way of thinking beyond my pea-brain.

Hope that helped.


----------



## djoniba

Thank you.

I am going to use it over WiFi

I was wondering if was because I use a small usb wifi dongle, but it seems to have wifi just fine.
I just cannot see anything responding in the DAW.
I asm just going to use it for atriculations in orchestral samples.


----------



## Staw

I use TouchOSC Bridge on Windows as well (on wifi) and there is no visible indication that Bridge is running, but it really IS running. I think you can try check midi input device in digital performer and see if TouchOSC Bridge is there. It will even show up in standalone virtual instrument's midi input device selection.


----------



## jeffreycl

I cannot speak to Digital Performer as I have never used it. But TouchOSC has to be turned on as an input device in Cubase for it to work. The times where I have made commands and buttons and they do not seem to work, I will check the following:
1. Is my device still connected to the proper router? Sometimes the device for some reason decides it likes a different router and connects to it. I have pretty much now deleted all other routers off the device so they do not do that anymore.
2. Double check my system tray to make sure Bridge is running.
3. Double check my antenna on the computer to make sure it is connected to the router. (The only reason I have to do this is because I disconnect the Bridge antenna if I need to jump on the internet for a bit. I found that the browsers work slower if they have to deal with 2 working antennas even though only one goes to the internet. I had an IT person explain a fix to that but it went right over my head so I switch back and forth as needed. That might not apply to you.)
4. In Cubase there is a midi plugin called midi monitor. I will place that on a midi track and open it to make sure there is midi communication when I press the button on the device and that the proper channel, CC, and value is being communicated.

Most often if the device is active in Cubase and items 1-3 are good, then I find that when using #4, there is communication but the values I want to communicate were either set incorrectly by me in the TouchOSC editor or in the remote editor in Cubase.

I only program with CC's, but I did find that in the TouchOSC editor, I have to uncheck the "Send on release" box. Otherwise while I had my finger on the button, it sent a value of 127 but as soon as I took my finger off, it resent a value of 0, thereby negating my button push. You may unknowingly be sending the keyswitch then turning it back off again.

Also in the TouchOSC editor, in the dropdown for "Enabled", I only use Touch. I cannot remember the reason, but I had issues using Value in the dropdown.

Just a couple other options to look at and possibly try.

Whew! My knowledge is about exhausted now on TouchOSC. 
Good luck.


----------

